# Sortie de Gentoo MacOS Sortie de Gentoo MacOS



## kabutop (20 Juillet 2004)

Hello,
Pour ceux qui n'ont pas lu la news... Gentoo pour MacOS est sorti. Il est maintenant possible d'installer portage sur son mac pour bénéficier des ports Gentoo.
Bref, un peu de lecture ici 

A+


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2004)

ça a l'air sympa !
je pensais que tu parlais du cd gentoo linux capable de faire démarrer n'importe quel ppc, mais je decouvre avec stupeur que c'est en fait une sorte de linux box intégrée à OS X !!!
apparemment, il y a de la lecture j'y retourne


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2004)

héhé !


----------



## kabutop (22 Juillet 2004)

ouai, j'avais vu, c énorme


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Juillet 2004)

j'ai lu quelque part que ça touchait à des fichiers d'install OSX et pouvait foutre le souc là dedans : info ou intox ?


----------



## JackosKing (26 Juillet 2004)

QQn l'a essayé?


----------



## kanasuc (26 Juillet 2004)

Moi je l'ai installé pour voir. Y a pas eu de problèmes et mon mac fonctionne toujours bien  

Je suis pas un power user de linux, j'ai utilsé une mandrake 9.1 sur mon pc pendant un an avant de passer au mac, donc gentoo j'y connais rien.

Pour essayer, j'ai compilé fluxbox (que c'était long :sleep: ). Par contre je sais pas comment le lancer . Dans le terminal ca m'indique que je dois lancer x, avec x11 pareil. Donc je l'ai viré en attendant d'avoir plus de feedback. Si quelqu'un s'y connait d'ailleurs...

Voilà...


----------



## kabutop (26 Juillet 2004)

Hello,
J'ai testé ca marche bien...
Le seul problème par ex., pour zsh, si tu veux l'installer tu peux pas par défaut. Il n'a pas le flag macos défini.
Il faut le définir avec ekeyword macos zsh-VERSION.ebuild
A voir à l'utilisation...
A+


----------



## Metaldeth (26 Juillet 2004)

Bonsoir.

 C'est une très bonne nouvelle, en effet. Mais pourtant, je ne tenterai pas l'installation parce que Gentoo pour Mac OS s'intègre à la hiérarchie des dossiers du système, à la différence de projets tels que Fink ou Darwinports, qui ont leur propre arborescence (/sw pour le premier, /opt/local/ pour le second). Les gens de Gentoo savent sûrement ce qu'ils font, mais je pense qu'une arborescence séparée permet de garder un système plus propre.
 Pour l'instant, je m'en tiendrai donc aux deux projets pré-cités, qui tournent parfaitement ensemble sur mon iBook, tout en surveillant de près Gentoo Mac OS.

 Cordialement,
 MH.


----------

